# Question 112



## z06dustin (Oct 19, 2009)

> When using the method of symmetriccal components, which of the following statements is most nearly correct?


Answer is (D), Positive sequence and negative sequence currents cannot pass through the neutral grounding resistor in a wye-connected generator.

Why is that? I thought a grounded wye allowed all sequences to pass?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 19, 2009)

Both the positive and the negative sequence networks are balanced. Since they are balanced, the neutral current will be zero.


----------

